# New heifer!



## Lothiriel (Oct 12, 2012)

This adorable cutie pie was just born this morning, at 11:30 AM. Daisy started intense labor probably around 6ish, and we were able to watch the birth. 
It's cold here (had a few flurries this afternoon) so we gave her a fleece jacket.







We haven't decided on a name yet, but have narrowed it down to these:
    Blossom
    Gerta (Sue)
    Holly (Lou)
    Liza Jane
    Mabel (Louise)
    Matilda
    Mirabel
    Thelma Lou

What do you all think? What's your preference?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Oct 12, 2012)

Blossom.  Matches the dam's name.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 12, 2012)

Aww...isn't she sweet!  I would call her Matilda...only because I'd enjoy singing...Waltzing Matilda... to her 

Blossom does go with her Mama's name...just don't know any blossom songs.


----------



## mickey328 (Oct 12, 2012)

She's adorable!  First thing that came to my mind was Buttercup, but since it's not on the list, I'd go with Blossom


----------



## Cricket (Oct 13, 2012)

So sweet!  My vote is for Blossom (but Petal would be kinda cute!).  Best of luck with she and Daisy both.


----------



## Lothiriel (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone! We came up  with a few more names this morning... like Maudy Bee. She's just so stinkin' cute it's hard to pick the perfect name!


----------



## Lothiriel (Oct 16, 2012)

We've settled on the name Mabel. 
After a bunch of trying out all the names and trying to view her dam with them (since one of these days she'll grow up big like her mommy), Mabel was the one we all liked and sounded good and fit.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 16, 2012)

She's a cutie


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats!  She is adorable!


----------

